
Major cryptocurrency deanonymization event is imminent - ontofractal
https://medium.com/@ontofractal/major-cryptocurrency-deanonymization-event-is-imminent-1b9efc4dd4b7
======
lawn
> Cryptocurrencies (Monero, Zcash) with strong privacy protections usage
> prices soar

The private transactions in ZCash are very rarely used so any privacy leaks
the article talks about should affect large parts of ZCash users as well.

Monero indeed is the best candidate so far with it's mandatory fungibility.

~~~
ontofractal
> The private transactions in ZCash are very rarely used so any privacy leaks
> the article talks about should affect large parts of ZCash users as well.

That's true! However unlike most cryptocurrencies, it's possible to send
private transactions on ZCash so the point wrt price/usage still stands.

------
giancarlostoro
Wonder how many have tried to trace transactions done with Bytecoin / Monero?
If nobody has been able to yet that would then render this a bit irrelevant in
respect to cryptonote / cryptonight based currencies.

~~~
ontofractal
There was some research exposing vulnerabilities in Monero privacy tech[0],
but AFAIK ringCTs and enforced minimum sizes of ring signatures fixes it.

[0][http://hackingdistributed.com/2017/04/19/monero-
linkability/](http://hackingdistributed.com/2017/04/19/monero-linkability/)

------
yetanotheruser
It is a good point I hadn't considered that public cryptocurrencies are not
fully fungible. I.e. It may be socially unacceptable to accept money from
certain known people.

